
'The details of your involvement will be gruesome' if you continue suing us - openmosix
http://www.recode.net/2016/5/26/11792922/gawker-nick-denton-peter-thiel-open-letter
======
lingben
Because journalism, like other major professions has an aura of
respectability, it needs to be protected from charlatans who wish to don it as
a mantle whenever it suits them and to cast it aside just as easily to further
their selfish purposes

Denton needed to decide a long time ago whether he was a journalist or not.
Based on the output of his organization he clearly decided to not be a
journalist.

Now, having sown the wind, he is reaping the whirlwind. And in a desperate
attempt, he wants us to ignore everything that he has done and stood for up
until now and to pretend along with him that he is an actual journalist
standing up for journalistic values and integrity.

The best analogy is that of a homeopathic quack who dons a white coat and
pretends to be a medical professional to gain patients & attention but also
wants to have the privilege of disparaging 'allopathy' to set himself apart
and above actual medical doctors.

------
internaut
Would anybody agree that although there isn't a direct threat, it is heavily
implied?

